# Mead Ranger: Part needed



## adriant (Mar 10, 2007)

I have a 1915 Mead Ranger. The BB lock ring that threads (to the left) onto the non-drive side of the crank is stripped out. I believe it is 28 tpi like old Schwinns. If any one has an old Mead lying around that could be parted, that would be fantastic. Otherwise an old Schwinn lockring/entire BB would work as well. Thanks a lot.

I have attached a photo of the part.


----------

